# Pensacola, FL - Male Shep/Husky mix.



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

male puppy to good home

Owner is rehoming him for $100. If I had the time and money, I would snatch the booger up because he is ADORABLE, but hubby said no. =C

Posting in hopes someone in the area will read it and maybe spike an interest!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

So cute! Wish I had my own place now. I would see if the owner would be willing to contact the GSD rescue here in Florida.


----------

